# Cyp passerinum in the Garden



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2009)

I'm excited about this one! Up one shoot from last year - doing good so far.


----------



## P-chan (May 29, 2009)

I would be excited, too! Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## biothanasis (May 29, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

Keep us posted, please.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 29, 2009)

P-chan said:


> I would be excited, too! Congratulations on the new addition!



It's not new anymore; I've had it for a year.


----------

